# Exceptional recordings in your collection



## muxamed (Feb 20, 2010)

Do you have any cds in your collection that you think are exceptional? Of course you have  I will start here with a couple of mine:

Shostakovich (Violin Concerto No.1)/Prokofiev (Violin Concerto No.2) - Repin/Nagano (Erato)
Bartok (Complete String Quartets) - Vegh String Quartet (Naive)
Bartok (Concerto for Orchestra, Music for Strings, Percussion & Celesta) - Reiner (RCA, Living Stereo)
Brahms (Symphony No.4) - C. Kleiber (DG)
Beethoven (Symphonies Nos. 5&7) - C. Kleiber (DG)
Beethoven (Late String Quartets) - Lindsay String Quartet (ASV)
Shostakovich (Symphony No.8) - Previn (EMI)
Vaughan Williams (Symphony No.4) - Bernstein (Sony)
Ravel (Daphnis et Chloe) - Monteaux (DECCA)
Schubert (Arpeggione Sonata) - Rostropovich/Britten (DECCA)
Walton (Cello Concerto) - Piatigorsky/Munch (RCA)
Bruckner (Symphony No.9) - Giulini (DG)
Sibelius (Violin Concerto) - Heifetz/Hendl (RCA)
Mahler (Symphony No.3) - Horenstein (Unicorn)


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

muxamed,

There are already many of these threads.

I invite you to visit this thread, which was meant to be a sort of reference thread for "exceptional recordings".

[Edit: Alas, I see that you have already posted in it. Oh well... if we must have two threads, I don't mind too much... hopefully! It's just sort of distracting to see the same topic pop up time after time - even if the search function here is really quite good...]


----------



## muxamed (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks Air. I already participated in that thread once. I guess it is time for me to make a new contribution. But isn't that thread placed in a wrong section of this board?


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

muxamed said:


> Thanks Air. I already participated in that thread once. I guess it is time for me to make a new contribution. But isn't that thread placed in a wrong section of this board?


Good call. I appreciate your cooperation, as it isn't always easy to be driven off your own thread.

I think one of the moderators can take care of this...


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

> Shostakovich (Violin Concerto No.1)/Prokofiev (Violin Concerto No.2) - Repin/Nagano (Erato)
> Bartok (Complete String Quartets) - Vegh String Quartet (Naive)


Got these two.

And if you think these two are indispensible, Repin also teams up with Gergiev to perform the Myaskovsky & Tchaikovsky violin concertos.










Utterly indispensible. From a guy who listens to mostly string quartets 

Following the Bartok string quartet by the Végh Quartet; their version of the Kodaly & Haydn Quartets should be discovered.


----------



## muxamed (Feb 20, 2010)

Head_case said:


> Following the Bartok string quartet by the Végh Quartet; their version of the Kodaly & Haydn Quartets should be discovered.


I agree. As well as their Beethoven cycle.


----------



## Rafael2007 (Mar 4, 2010)

For me, Prokofiev and Shostakovich Violin Concertos no 1 / Rostropovich, Vengerov


----------

